# Sweet Potato Spoonbread



## Raine (Mar 25, 2005)

Sweet Potato Spoonbread

2 ½ C milk
2 C half and half
1 T sugar
2-3 t salt
1 C stoneground cornmeal
½ C all purpose flour
½ C sweet, unsalted butter cut into ½ inch pats
6 eggs, separated
¼ C heavy cream
¾ C sweet potato puree (bake potato until soft, scrape from skin and mash until smooth)
2 large sweet onions, sliced thinly, slowly sautéed in butter until golden brown

Combine the milk, half and half, sugar and salt in a saucepan and heat over medium heat until small bubbles appear. Whisk in the cornmeal and the flour. Cook over medium-low heat until thick and creamy. Stir the mixture often. Remove frorn the beat and stir in the butter pats. Whisk the egg yolks and the heavy cream together. Fold this mixture into the cornmeal mixture, stirring well to blend. Fold in the sweet potato puree and the caramelized onions. in the bowl of an electric mixer, whip the egg whites to stiff peaks. Fold the egg whites into the cornmeal mixture. Pour the mixture into a greased 9x13 baking dish. Bake at 350 degrees F until golden brown and just set. It should jiggle like jello but should not be wet

* If you do not care to use the sweet potatoes, substitute 3 C shredded cheddar cheese. Use 2 C in the mixture and 1 C to sprinkle over the top. Add the cheese to the top 5 minutes before cooking time is complete.


----------

